# Kauai - any fish markets



## Calyn79 (Jan 7, 2009)

Does anyone know where to purchase fresh seafood on Kauai? I know Safeway has a counter but I'm hoping someone knows where there is a fish market for really fresh fish and any other local seafood. 

I'll be staying in the Poipu area, but at some point will drive to the west and north....I'll just bring ice and a cooler with me. I find seafood meals are quick and easy to prepare myself for dinners.

Thanks for sharing/Marilynn


----------



## Conan (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, in Hanalei (on the north coast just west of Princeville),Hanalei Dolphin Restaurant & Fish Market.  Expensive but very good!
http://tinyurl.com/957rn9


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 7, 2009)

If you can afford it @ $25/# get Opah Fish.  Best fish we've ever tasted.

Sterling


----------



## wilma (Jan 7, 2009)

Koloa Fish Market in Old Koloa town near Poipu, wonderful fresh fish. Their seared ahi is the best, we often grab some and spicy and take it back to our condo for an appetizer. They have nice plate lunches too.:whoopie:


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 7, 2009)

Fish Markets and Farmer's Markets in Kauai - from Chowhound

Kauai Fish Markets

Kauai Forum: Fresh Fish - from TripAdvisor

Have a good trip!

Richard


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 7, 2009)

Mahalo nui loa, Richard!


----------



## travelnut (Jan 8, 2009)

*fresh fish?*

I'm not a fish lover, but we always try a selection of local fish  to grill while on Kauai.

Several years ago we bought some great Ahi from the Hanalei fish market.  Tasted fine, but it was not local, had come from the Phillipines.  At other times we have gotten equally good frozen ahi from Cost-U-Less for about $10 less/pound, and once I bought some marked down ahi (something I would usually NEVER do!) from Kojima's in Kapaa that cost only a few dollars.  You could tell just by looking at it that it was fresh - it was a small oddly-shaped piece, probably the reason for discount, but was very good!  In November, ahi was selling for $14.99/pound, up $2 from a few years ago.

There is a fish market and restaurant in the little shopping center on the left side as you head to the Kilauea Lighthouse. A fish truck on the way to Lihue from the airport sells a local fish that I think is related to mackerel - probably too strong for me.  There's a fish market on the mauka side of the Hwy to Lihue form the airport.  Used to be a great fish market and deli next to Kojima;s in Kapaa, but they lasted only a few months.  Sad.

Probably the only way to get really fresh local fish is to offer to buy from a fisherman, like you can do in Mexico.  I see fishing boats close to shore near Pono Kai, but don't know where they sell their catch.  Or, you could go on a boat-share with a fishing boat and catch your own!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 8, 2009)

travelnut said:


> Probably the only way to get really fresh local fish is to offer to buy from a fisherman, like you can do in Mexico.  I see fishing boats close to shore near Pono Kai, but don't know where they sell their catch.  Or, you could go on a boat-share with a fishing boat and catch your own!



We have seen pick-up trucks on the side of the road between Lihue and Koloa selling fresh fish; I presume these are local fishermen, but we haven't (yet) purchased from any of them.

We generally buy fish at Costco in Lihue on our way to Poipu from the airport, but our best fish so far has come from the Koloa Fish Market to which Wilma refers to above.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 8, 2009)

IMHO the fish market across the street from the walmart is the best on the island, but I have used all the others mentioned.  The supermarket with a hawaiian name in Waimea also usually has good local fresh fish.


----------

